# Best Looney tune character!



## Bat (Jul 21, 2012)

Absolutely Bugs Bunny, American pop culture's version of the trickster god.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I vote Wile E. Coyote. Particularly because it's influenced by his Tail's Got Trolled version of him. He is so fucking gangster in that version. Your childhood will never be the same after you looked at it. It's amazing, and it improved my already good opinions on all of these characters.


----------



## Sinthemoon (Jan 9, 2013)

I chose Daffy Duck because as I remember, he's the only one that I remember making sense apart from being a plot device.

Incidentally, I looked up their types afterwards, and of course...
MBTI truths: Looney Toons


----------



## Lawless Land (Jul 10, 2012)

Fog Horn Leg Horn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHY ISN'T HE AN OPTION?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nobody outwits Bugs Bunny.


----------



## VertigoH (Mar 21, 2012)

Bugs Bunny, but a close second is Pepé.


----------



## Baldur (Jun 30, 2011)

Wile E. Coyote. He's kind of a mystery: If he can afford all that ACME crap why doesn't he just BUY food?!! Also; where did he got all the money from?


----------



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

I have always liked Taz.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

Wile E. Coyote. Easy.


----------



## Svelay (Jan 15, 2013)

When I was a kid I loved Pepe Le Pew, though I have no idea why. lol


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

Foghorn Leghorn is always a forgotten Looney Tunes character. But my favorite as well.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Sylvester. :3


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Mhmm. I love Daffy Duck <3 so funny, cute and pessimistic xD


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

Meep meep!


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

BUGS Bunny ;-)










He is the STAR of the show, after all ;-)

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Phobic (Dec 27, 2012)

Roadrunner.

Meep meep.


----------



## heyariwhatsup (Feb 16, 2013)

_Pepe Le Pew_ 
but it was close between Tweety and Lola Bunny.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

That rascally bunny obviously


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

Enfp, taz! :d


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

mig said:


> Wile E. Coyote. He's kind of a mystery: If he can afford all that ACME crap why doesn't he just BUY food?!! Also; where did he got all the money from?


e*Trade.

Actually, considering his typical brand of luck (Bad), maybe that's unwarranted guess...


----------

